# thunder alert



## madmav (6 August 2012)

Terrific storm going on in my part of London. Hope it's not heading for Greenwich.


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

We've already had it in Berkshire - I tweeted Aunty Claire - think it's going up the M4!


----------



## Pink_Lady (6 August 2012)

The sky is looking very black and ominous in London - Liverpool Street area


----------



## LizzieJ (6 August 2012)

They have said it's on its way


----------



## mtj (6 August 2012)

Not sure how we managed it, but we all stayed (just about) dry at Greenwich.  Clouds either side of the arena, but we were mostly in sun for the afternoon.

Only thunder was the applause and foot drumming.  Bit unnerving when you can feel the stand moving!


----------

